# Intercooler kit for 300 zx turbo



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

I need help finding a intercooler kit for my 1986 300 zx turbo, i want a whole kit i dont want to fab up a kit, but if thats the only way i can get an intercooler for my car so be it  , also what kind of bov would be best for my car (stock car), and a good boost control valve. thanks everyone any info would be appreacaited. :thumbup:


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

dre28 said:


> I need help finding a intercooler kit for my 1986 300 zx turbo, i want a whole kit i dont want to fab up a kit, but if thats the only way i can get an intercooler for my car so be it  , also what kind of bov would be best for my car (stock car), and a good boost control valve. thanks everyone any info would be appreacaited. :thumbup:


Go check out BoostValve.com they have a boost control set premade that comes with the right hoses and whatnot. Its cheap and effective. With the intercooler, it should have a BOV and you won't need another one. I dont know who makes a premade intercooler kit, but someone here is sure to know. Check out Z31.com and read the Turbo Faq.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

There are still HKS kits available, but they route the pipes under the radiator which puts them in harms way. Spearco used to have a kit, but I'm not sure if the Vendors have anymore. Outside of that make your own; most of the kits are nla.

As for BOV really any that are recircluating. 


Boost controller go down the page a bit and there is one for the Z31. http://www.boostvalve.com/pricelist.html get a boost gauge to from somewhere.


Also if you don't want to fab yourself don't even mod the car.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

Also if you don't want to fab yourself don't even mod the car.[/QUOTE]
ok let me restate my statment i dont have that much experince in fabbing up a whole intercooler, but i dont see how not wanting to fab up something i can already get made stop me from modding my car, either way i found awhole intercooler kit, its HKS and its really cheap, im also going to get a JWT kit for my car, im getting this all as a package deal so im saving money on everything. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't know 1200+ dollars was cheap. But the reason to fab up your own is to get a "straight through" IC and not a Starion type like HKS's is. And the piping isn't the best way to do it for ever application neither. Such as getting rid of the pipe that conencts the turbo inlet to the pipe that connects to the MAF.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

dre28 said:


> im also going to get a JWT kit for my car


What do you mean also? The JWT kit is NLA. Also You will rip the HKS pipes off driving around town and such.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

im buying the intercooler kit for less then 1200 and the jwt im not sure of yet but the guy has the same exact car as me, and he wants me to buy those off him as well, its still brand new,Jim Wolf 450hp upgrade - This includes 420cc injectors,ecu, 
Mass air flow sens,and resistors., this is what he told me exactly, and he also wants me to buy Jim Wolf 450 sport , that was how he explained it to me, and also the intercooler, at a pretty reasonable price. id would be saving alot of money buying all this at once. what do u guys think?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I think you're in over your head.

How much are you getting everything for? No way to tell you if you're getting a good deal if you don't say what's included and how much you are spending.


----------



## dre28 (Jul 11, 2005)

*????*



AZ-ZBum said:


> I think you're in over your head.
> 
> How much are you getting everything for? No way to tell you if you're getting a good deal if you don't say what's included and how much you are spending.


I dont see how im in over my head when im getting everything for about 1500, thats just the JWT package and intercooler, im not sure yet about the turbo yet.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

dre28 said:


> I dont see how im in over my head when im getting everything for about 1500, thats just the JWT package and intercooler, im not sure yet about the turbo yet.


based off the lack of information you're posting, and your basic questions you're asking, I'm not sure you're ready to try to install and troubleshoot a complete JWT450 "kit".

You still haven't answered the question about what you're getting. To me, a complete JWT package would included EVERYTHING needed to make it work. And that would include the turbo.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It's rather useless to get an IC kit without also getting the turbo to go with it. The stock T3 doesn't blow enough air to make good use of an intercooler, all you'll be doing is creating more lag. The stock T3 can blow about 14.5 psi at maximum efficiency. You can go higher than that, but you'll just be blowing very hot air. To raise boost, use the IC to maximum effect, and to have more power, you'll need that bigger turbo.


----------

